
Webcam face tracking in 25 lines of JavaScript. Very robust to poor lighting - xavierwebgl
https://jsfiddle.net/jeeliz/2p34hbeh/
======
hajile
Less than 25 lines isn't so great when you have to load in a separate library
or two.

~~~
jtsiskin
Yeah, you could do this in '1 line of code' if you just made another wrapper.

~~~
xavierwebgl
Yes, but the library is still quite generalistic (it would not make sense for
example to include the drawing of the yellow rectangle in the lib or to not
have access to the raw detection parameters).

------
rasz
Error while parsing the 'allow' attribute: 'midi;', 'geolocation;',
'microphone;', 'camera;', 'encrypted-media;' are invalid feature names.

~~~
xavierwebgl
I think this error comes from JSFiddle : its executes the code in an iframe
which has allow attribute. You can also test almost the same code here :
[https://jeeliz.com/demos/faceFilter/demos/canvas2D/faceTrack...](https://jeeliz.com/demos/faceFilter/demos/canvas2D/faceTrack/)

